# Flight Steward/Attendant



## Shad4now (27 Apr 2008)

Hi, I'm interested in applying to work a term as a flight steward/attendant.  I was wondering if anyone here has done that job and could shed some light on how the job is.... I already have been to the official website to see the job description and application process.  Just looking for some personal experiences for this trade.  Thank you.


----------



## jzaidi1 (28 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I did not know the CF had flight attendant/steward occupation.   I'd imagine the closest thing to that would be cook or clerk.  I just checked www.forces.ca and found no such occupation.

Well in my single days I was seeing a flight attendant and I remember her telling me that she applied at a job fair, was put through basic testing and then accepted to start training/working.  She worked for Canada 3000 till it's demise.

CPL Jay


----------



## PO2FinClk (28 Apr 2008)

jzaidi1 said:
			
		

> I did not know the CF had flight attendant/steward occupation. I'd imagine the closest thing to that would be cook or clerk.


It's not an occupation per se, research the DIN and you will find information about it as an out of trade assignement for a fix tour duration.

Mind expanding of the similarities between Flight Attendant and Clerk are?


----------



## big_castor (28 Apr 2008)

Shad4now said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm interested in applying to work a term as a flight steward/attendant.  I was wondering if anyone here has done that job and could shed some light on how the job is.... I already have been to the official website to see the job description and application process.  Just looking for some personal experiences for this trade.  Thank you.



This might help : http://www.dnd.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=3254


----------



## cp140tech (28 Apr 2008)

I have no experience with it whatsoever; but I work with an AVN tech who spent some time as a CF flight attendant/steward... not sure what the proper title is.  He speaks highly of it and seems to have enjoyed his time in the occupation.


----------



## super26 (28 Apr 2008)

To be a flight steward you have to either in the cook trade or steward trade, but to be a flight attendant any trade can apply. It is not an actual trade.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Apr 2008)

It probably is still a very interesting job.  Been a while since I knew any in the field, but I dated (decades ago) a "flight bag" who very much enjoyed her time flying; she saw a lot of the world.  However it may have been different back then, when we ran what amounted to our own small airline with a regular scheduled service.  Met another flight steward once who also really liked the perks of his job flying with the VIPs, probably a little too much.  Our meeting was when he came through the AMU in Edmonton  (it was an airbase then).  I was BDO that evening and one of the tasks was to meet the incoming svc flt for VIPs or any prisoners on the way to the DB.  This flight steward (whose escort I had served with a couple of times before) had been sentenced to 90 days for helping himself to the liquor meant for the GG and having a party on one of the a/c in Ottawa.


----------



## Neill McKay (29 Apr 2008)

super26 said:
			
		

> To be a flight steward you have to either in the cook trade or steward trade, but to be a flight attendant any trade can apply. It is not an actual trade.



What's the difference between the two?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> What's the difference between the two?



Pay.

One is qualified to prepare the food as well as serve it.

The other is only qualified to serve food and condiment's.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Pay.
> 
> One is qualified to prepare the food as well as serve it.
> 
> The other is only qualified to serve food and condiment's.



and one is in charge of the rest of them


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Apr 2008)

3-year tour

3. Flight Stewards(Cook/Steward MOCs): Prepare and serve all types of meals and beverages while airborne; purchase food and supplies and account for them; maintain the cleanliness of the galley and aircraft interior; perform tasks associated with passenger comfort and safety; respond to onboard emergencies; operate aircraft ancillary, emergency and survival equipment; carry out any special in-flight instructions of the Aircraft Captain/Loadmaster; and provide general information.

4. Flight Attendants(Any MOC): Perform tasks associated with passenger safety and comfort; have a knowledge of in-flight feeding; respond to onboard emergencies; operate aircraft ancillary, emergency and survival equipment; carry out any special in-flight instructions of the Aircraft Captain/Loadmaster; perform pre-flight duties such as assisting passengers with children; and provide general information.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0204_admhrmil_e.asp#es


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Apr 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Sparkplugs (5 Dec 2013)

I'm currently an AVN, and have just finished up my application to do a stint as a flight attendant on the Airbus. I've done a few searches on here for flight attendant, and haven't seen anything come up. I just searched for flight steward, because they're related, and I thought it might garner me some insight, but it appears that the servers are busy and the search is down. So I come to ask if anyone has done one of these temporary assignment things for flight attendant? I have a couple of friends who've done it, but I would like to hear from a couple more people to see if there's anything I'm missing. My file made it over to the BPSO, and my appointment is booked for January, so I'll be doing my interview then. I've looked all over the website for the airbus dudes, and read the 2-slide slideshow about the trade, but there's not a ton there, so I thought I'd check here. Anyway, no need for me to babble on, this one's simple. Any advice/stories/questions/info/fun stuff? Thanks a bunch, everyone.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Dec 2013)

I thought that those were limited to the Steward trade?

I learned something new today.


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2013)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I've done a few searches on here for flight attendant, and haven't seen anything come up.



Flight Steward/Attendant  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73673.0


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Flight Steward/Attendant
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73673.0


And we merge ....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## captloadie (6 Dec 2013)

Sparkplugs,
The job as a FA can be a joy and a curse at the same time. I was on Sqn for three years, under similar circumstances that you would be (fairly young child at home). You need to be prepared to be away alot for unpredictable periods of time. Things have probably gotten better, given Afghanistan is going away, but there are still all those last minute taskings. There was one period where I went on a last minute repat for 4 days, was home for 2 days, went out for 7 days on a scheduled flight, and was met at the top of the stairs upon arrival back in Trenton asking if I could go out again in a day for another 4-5 days due to another repat. It was tough on the homelife because of the lack of predictability.

But, it was also 3 of the best years of my career, and I saw places and met people that I'd never have had the opportunity to otherwise.


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Dec 2013)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Sparkplugs,
> The job as a FA can be a joy and a curse at the same time. I was on Sqn for three years, under similar circumstances that you would be (fairly young child at home). You need to be prepared to be away alot for unpredictable periods of time. Things have probably gotten better, given Afghanistan is going away, but there are still all those last minute taskings. There was one period where I went on a last minute repat for 4 days, was home for 2 days, went out for 7 days on a scheduled flight, and was met at the top of the stairs upon arrival back in Trenton asking if I could go out again in a day for another 4-5 days due to another repat. It was tough on the homelife because of the lack of predictability.
> 
> But, it was also 3 of the best years of my career, and I saw places and met people that I'd never have had the opportunity to otherwise.




Thanks for the merge and the other topic info!  

I've heard much of the same from the few people I know who've done it. The good thing is, my husband is on steady days over here, with only one short TD a year, so when I do need childcare, at least it'll only be for the time he's at work. I'm just having a hell of a time working at a squadron that doesn't go anywhere. I mean, you might get an MRP to Sudbury once in awhile, but there's not a whole lot beyond that. I don't want to do a full remuster, but I've been here for five years, the career manager won't post me (I've been asking, haha!) and I'd like to see some more of the world. When I was still at my last unit, (same geo location,) we travelled a lot more, and I signed up for Boxtop every time it came up, because it's great to get out and see things. I do like that the FA job involves travel, but not 6 or 9 months at a time. My son will still know who I am when I come home from these trips.   None of this is in stone yet, of course, I still have to do the interview, and I know this is a competitive little field, so it's not a given, but I am definitely looking for a bit of a change, without having to lose my AVN occupation. I love airplanes, I love fixing them, and I want to do a career of it, so this seems like a good compromise for now, if it all works out. And hey, can't complain about a little bit of flight pay on top of the spec, haha!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Quirky (6 Dec 2013)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I'm just having a hell of a time working at a squadron that doesn't go anywhere. I mean, you might get an MRP to Sudbury once in awhile, but there's not a whole lot beyond that. I don't want to do a full remuster, but I've been here for five years, the career manager won't post me (I've been asking, haha!) and I'd like to see some more of the world.



I'm guessing hercs in 'Peg or Trenton? Ask for a posting to 4 Wing to a fighter squadron, you'll be up to your neck in TDs. Plus the jets are super easy to work on, for AVNs anyway.

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Dec 2013)

Quirky said:
			
		

> I'm guessing hercs in 'Peg or Trenton? Ask for a posting to 4 Wing to a fighter squadron, you'll be up to your neck in TDs. Plus the jets are super easy to work on, for AVNs anyway.
> 
> Sorry for the derail.



I've been asking for a posting for three years. My husband just got promoted last year, we offered to go to Cold Lake, Greenwood, Winnipeg, anywhere at all, and were turned down. It's definitely not for lack of trying!


----------



## Sparkplugs (7 Jan 2015)

Just wanted to throw an update out here. So it's been a year since I applied, and I got my message a couple of days ago. Got it! I'll be able to, over the next couple of years, provide updated information if anyone else is looking to head down this path. Got my message Monday, and I head out for AMT (aircrew medical training) next week. I'm excited to see where the next few years will take me. Thanks for all of the info, everyone.


----------



## Zoomie (7 Jan 2015)

Congrats on the new job offer!


----------



## hbeanie (7 Jan 2015)

Congrats Sparkplugs!

I just heard about this occupation, and can't find any info on it anywhere. The links in the threads won't work for me, on DWAN or non-DWAN, could you (or anyone else that can help) give me any info on where I can go to read about the application/selection process?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Jan 2015)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Just wanted to throw an update out here. So it's been a year since I applied, and I got my message a couple of days ago. Got it! I'll be able to, over the next couple of years, provide updated information if anyone else is looking to head down this path. Got my message Monday, and I head out for AMT (aircrew medical training) next week. I'm excited to see where the next few years will take me. Thanks for all of the info, everyone.



Congrats!  AMT in Jan = likely _really_ cold in Wpg.


----------



## dimsum (7 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Congrats!  AMT in Jan = likely _really_ cold in Wpg.



As long as BSERE isn't around then too, you'll be fine    :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Jan 2015)

true that!!


----------



## Sparkplugs (8 Jan 2015)

hbeanie said:
			
		

> Congrats Sparkplugs!
> 
> I just heard about this occupation, and can't find any info on it anywhere. The links in the threads won't work for me, on DWAN or non-DWAN, could you (or anyone else that can help) give me any info on where I can go to read about the application/selection process?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Thanks so much, everyone, looking forward to it! I was in Winnipeg last month for a Flight Safety course, and I grew up north of Thunder Bay, so I'm definitely well aware of the cold, haha!  :snowman:  I'm looking forward to the AMT, it's definitely something I never thought I'd be doing.  The SERE and Sea Survival parts, I'm hoping to wait until a little later in the year, hahahaha!

hbeanie, this is a DWAN link, but it has a ton of info, including a slide show, the pre-reqs, and information on what you need to do to apply. If you need any other info, let me know and I'll do what I can.

http://w08-ttn-vmweb01/cms/en/main/8WingUnitsandSquadrons/unitSelection/437TestPetra/437Flightattendant.aspx


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jan 2015)

BSERE is called something else now - Aircrew Survival Land or something; I for one really enjoyed my course.  Did it in November, no snow, no bugs, no mud.  I got to eat a bunny eye for supper the night before we went out on our Solo phase. 

Sea Survival, good trg and lots of fun (unless you are prone to sea sickness).  We had someone who got green around the gills on the crash boat..before it even slipped lines!  ;D


----------



## Sparkplugs (8 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> BSERE is called something else now - Aircrew Survival Land or something; I for one really enjoyed my course.  Did it in November, no snow, no bugs, no mud.  I got to eat a bunny eye for supper the night before we went out on our Solo phase.
> 
> Sea Survival, good trg and lots of fun (unless you are prone to sea sickness).  We had someone who got green around the gills on the crash boat..before it even slipped lines!  ;D



I'm looking forward to it! Hopefully not in the mosquito/blackfly season, haha!

No idea if I'll end up with sea sickness. Hopefully not! How long do you have to spend in the crash boat?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jan 2015)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> How long do you have to spend in the crash boat?



Not long, just the transit out to the 'ditch' area then...you get to jump off it.

They're nice enough to come back to pick you up after a few hours even!

All well worth it, just keep your eyes on the prize


----------



## dimsum (8 Jan 2015)

As an aside, it's interesting, with the required training, that Flight Stewards are just a one-posting deal - it doesn't seem like long enough to recoup training costs.  The RAAF has it (Crew Attendant) as a standard aircrew NCM trade.

http://www.defencejobs.gov.au/airforce/jobs/CrewAttendant/


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jan 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> As an aside, it's interesting, with the required training, that Flight Stewards are just a one-posting deal - it doesn't seem like long enough to recoup training costs.  The RAAF has it (Crew Attendant) as a standard aircrew NCM trade.
> 
> http://www.defencejobs.gov.au/airforce/jobs/CrewAttendant/



Funny you should mention that. Right now they can't afford to post everyone in. For the upcoming couple of courses, they've gone through all of the Trenton applications, and filled it with people who are already posted here. And even though it says it's a 3-4 year stint, there are a few of them who've been in the position well over seven years. Also, I guess it's not that different than anything else -- a lot of trades have a three year initial contract, and the CAF trains them and some of them leave after their three is up. It must be worth it, or they'd make it a longer go, I would think.


----------



## Sparkplugs (9 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Not long, just the transit out to the 'ditch' area then...you get to jump off it.
> 
> They're nice enough to come back to pick you up after a few hours even!
> 
> All well worth it, just keep your eyes on the prize



As long as I'm in a life jacket, I'm all good!  ;D I'm looking forward to it, thanks for the info!


----------



## captloadie (9 Jan 2015)

I'm not slighting any current Sqn members, but in the past they have had a problem getting a few career managers to take some individuals back.


----------



## Sparkplugs (14 Jan 2015)

captloadie said:
			
		

> I'm not slighting any current Sqn members, but in the past they have had a problem getting a few career managers to take some individuals back.



I've seen a few who've been there forever. But I've also seen a LOT of techs get booted right at the three year mark, because we (spec pay trades) are more expensive to keep there.

AMT is decent so far! Lots of Powerpoint, but we got to use NVGs today, which was new!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Jan 2015)

You're on AMT with an AES Op from our Sqn.  Small world.


----------



## Sparkplugs (14 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You're on AMT with an AES Op from our Sqn.  Small world.



I think it's about a third AES Ops, a third Navs, and a third FA/MP/other.  There are a lot of flight suits in there, hahaha, just a few of us in CADPAT.


----------



## Ready to work! (10 Feb 2015)

Hello,

I recently applied for the Position Flight Steward/Attendant on the Forces.ca website, I got an e-mail today to send an e-mail to another e-mail address to make an appointment.
I have just finished college last month for Hospitality management and tourism (does not really apply?), and I am very interested in this position.

My question is what are the chances for someone like me with that background to obtain this position? (I do speak three different languages if that helps)
What does this job entitle me to do? (I did read the What they do and Working environment)
What sort of training would I have to go through?
What are the chances for relocation as I currently reside in Vancouver, B.C?

I am not looking at this job as a stepping stone, but as a long time career.

Thank you.


----------



## Ready to work! (10 Feb 2015)

Thank you for this post, I also just made a post myself with a bit more question as well, but this was a great read!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2015)

I thought Flight Stewards/Attendants had to be serving members, QL5, etc.


----------



## DAA (10 Feb 2015)

Ready to work! said:
			
		

> I recently applied for the Position Flight Steward/Attendant on the Forces.ca website, I got an e-mail today to send an e-mail to another e-mail address to make an appointment.
> 
> My question is what are the chances for someone like me with that background to obtain this position? (I do speak three different languages if that helps)



That's an easy question to answer.  Your chances of joining the CF as a Flight Steward/Attendant from off the street are ZERO!

Flight Steward is an internal assignment within the CF and these positions are filled by currently serving members of the CF on a short term basis.  After 3-4 years, the CF members serving in these positions, return to their normal occupations.


----------



## Ready to work! (11 Feb 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> That's an easy question to answer.  Your chances of joining the CF as a Flight Steward/Attendant from off the street are ZERO!
> 
> Flight Steward is an internal assignment within the CF and these positions are filled by currently serving members of the CF on a short term basis.  After 3-4 years, the CF members serving in these positions, return to their normal occupations.



I see, thank you! It was between this and Cathay and I thought I would learn a lot more through this. On the training section did say I will have to go through basic training in Quebec, then Nova Scotia.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (11 Feb 2015)

Ready to work! said:
			
		

> I see, thank you! It was between this and Cathay and I thought I would learn a lot more through this. On the training section did say I will have to go through basic training in Quebec, then Nova Scotia.


You probably applied for Steward which is a hard sea trade.  You would have the option to do a tour as Flight Steward as does a bunch of other trades.  As a Steward you would most likely spend more time at sea than in the air.


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Mar 2015)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> You probably applied for Steward which is a hard sea trade.  You would have the option to do a tour as Flight Steward as does a bunch of other trades.  As a Steward you would most likely spend more time at sea than in the air.



And even if you do get the Flight Steward posting, it's literally for three or four years, and then you're back to the Navy. You have to be willing to spend a long time as a Navy steward (or a cook) to even have a chance to apply for Flight Steward, and there's no guarantees, the selection is what it is.


----------



## chadk (22 Apr 2016)

I am hoping someone can shed some light on this.  Flight Steward and Flight Attendant both require an Air Factor of 4.  I am a 5.  Does this mean (similar to having a 3 for occupation, when you need a 2) that I will not qualify for Flight Steward?  I believe that I already know the answer to my question, but wanted to put it out there.  

Flight Steward #'s are 333334 where I am 131235

A4 •Assigned to Search and Rescue (SAR) Specialists (00101), Aerospace Controller (AEC) (00184 including Air Traffic, Air Weapons Controllers), Aerospace Control Operator (AC Op) (00337 including Air Traffic, Air Weapons), Loadmasters (00170-01), Flight Stewards (00165-01), Flight Attendants, Aeromedical Training Officers (AMTO) (00197), and Flight Technician – Aeromed (00334-05), Flight Surgeons (00196-04), Flight Nurses (00195-01), Flight Medical technicians (00334-01) medical fit for unrestricted duties in air operations


A5 •Assigned to non-aircrew CF personnel medically fit to fly as passengers in CF aircraft


----------



## Ostrozac (22 Apr 2016)

Everybody by default has an Air Factor of 5 (fit to fly as a passenger), until they undergo an aircrew flight medical. People who then fail that aircrew medical might then get assigned Air Factor 3 or 7, depending on the specific situation. 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-medical-category-system.page

So if you have a 5 you probably have never been tested by a flight surgeon. That's normal, every starts as a 5. Get tested, find out if you're suitable for Air Factor 4, and good luck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Apr 2016)

Yup!

Basically, you need to book an appointment with your BHosp/CDU to have an initial aircrew medical done, tell them what for (Flight Steward) and what timeline you need it.  There is a Pt 1 and Pt 2...if both are good, you should be able to get a signature on your VOT application (Section/Part 2 IIRC) where the Flight Surgeon will sign it 'fit initial aircrew' or something along that line, the file then gets sent to CFEME/AUMB (Aerospace Unwater Medical Board) in Toronto; they are the only folks in the CAF that can assign the required factors for aircrew and divers.

They will then determine/assign your permanent AF and your Med Cat will be changed officially.

However, the important part for your OT application is the "fit initial aircrew" signature from your local Flt Srgn;  make that appointment asap to get the ball rolling.

Just for clarity, despite the fact that Flight Stewards are Flight Crew vice Aircrew, they still do the 'aircrew medical' and all the same stuff aircrew trades do for AF assignment.  So, expect things like bloodwork, BMI, waist circumference etc to be part of the process.


----------



## chadk (22 Apr 2016)

Guys, thank you.  I'm getting to the short end of my rope and wishing that I had not done a particular surgery.  It ended up putting my occupation as a 3 where a lot of trades require a 2 now.  I had been looking at doing an actual remuster to Supply tech but as of April 1st the category changed.  So as a current Steward, I have flight to look to as an option.  I will get an aircrew medical done and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Nudibranch (22 Apr 2016)

chadk said:
			
		

> Guys, thank you.  I'm getting to the short end of my rope and wishing that I had not done a particular surgery.  It ended up putting my occupation as a 3 where a lot of trades require a 2 now.  I had been looking at doing an actual remuster to Supply tech but as of April 1st the category changed.  So as a current Steward, I have flight to look to as an option.  I will get an aircrew medical done and get the ball rolling.



If you're RegF and have a low-risk AR/MEL (looks like yours is O3) and are retained without restrictions, there may be a possibility of getting a waiver for the 3 in order to VOT. Not a guarantee, but it's possible depending on the situation. Your CoC would been to be engaged.


----------

